# NA Playstation Plus Membership to go up in price



## SomecallmeBerto (Aug 22, 2016)

What were the prices before? I honestly don't keep up.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 22, 2016)

A lot lower. 1 year was like $50 3 months was like $17 I think..... Now we paying Xbox live prices 

Only a matter of time before nintendo network isnt free anymore, until then i'll stick with nintendo.


----------



## Armadillo (Aug 22, 2016)

Don't worry, I'm sure the price increase will improve the quality of the free games


----------



## SomeGamer (Aug 22, 2016)

Coming from the Nintendo world, I just don't get why we should pay for online features separately.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 22, 2016)

SomeGamer said:


> Coming from the Nintendo world, I just don't get why should we pay for online features separately.


They are not just offereing online features, they offer discounts and free games and online storage for save data. But i wish the ps4 requirement for online gameplay was not part of playstation plus. 

You pay for it cause it helps keep the service alive and well managed, if is free, then expect bad online gameplay experience and you can't complain about lag or other things cause you aren't paying for a expected service.


----------



## SomeGamer (Aug 22, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> They are not just offereing online features, they offer discounts and free games and online storage for save data. But i wish the ps4 requirement for online gameplay was not part of playstation plus.
> 
> You pay for it cause it helps keep the service alive and well managed, if is free, then expect bad online gameplay experience and you can't complain about lag or other things cause you aren't paying for a expected service.


I completely agree with you. If it's discounts and free offers, I'm fine with it. About the second part of your comment, remember last Christmas when only Ninty's servers were up for a while?


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 22, 2016)

Nonsense. Stuff like this make me want to be a PC gamer. I can buy 1-3 games with that money. Instead I'm doubling down on internet fees.


----------



## Lucifer666 (Aug 22, 2016)

Does this impact only American memberships or all memberships that are charged in USD?

I already didn't find PSN+ affordable, this might be the final push out of subscribing.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 22, 2016)

SomeGamer said:


> I completely agree with you. If it's discounts and free offers, I'm fine with it. About the second part of your comment, remember last Christmas when only Ninty's servers were up for a while?


Things like that happen and people do work on that. is no surprised that people get hacked and ruin things for others. If i remember they compensated with one week free of their premium service XBLA god PSN plus.

Xbox Live always required subscriptions since day one, PSN was added some time after, 2009 i think during some Server attack and that was when all those kevin butler commercials started showing up. 

why ps4 requires that for online games i dunno but neither ps3 or psvita do.


----------



## Luckkill4u (Aug 22, 2016)

Balls, this just makes me wish I invested in a better PC instead. Well I'm not getting the ps4k/neo. I wish you could keep the PSPlus titles... 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## Armadillo (Aug 22, 2016)

Paying for ps+ has little to do with the "quality of online play" most of the time, the services are just a glorifed matchmaking service, with no game hosting going on. Take two of the most popular games, COD and BF. Call of duty is p2p for the most part and while Battlefield has dedicated servers, they are hosted by EA, neither has anything to do with your ps+ fee. Microsoft is fairing better of that front, with more games using Azure, but last I heard studios/pubs still have to pay out of pocket for the servers, so again xbl is just being a glorified mm service, rather than being the reason you have those servers.

Rocketleague, a cross platform game, everyone using the same Psyonix hosted servers, free to play online on pc, xbox/ps, nope, even though it's the exact same gameplay servers.


The real reason you pay is simple. You pay, because MS/Sony know you will. No sense leaving that revenue on the table, when it's there for the taking.

Meanwhile, Xbox live and all it's services are 100% free on pc on games that support it, because the last time MS tried to charge for it, PC gamers rightfully told MS to jog on.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 22, 2016)

Luckkill4u said:


> Balls, this just makes me wish I invested in a better PC instead. Well I'm not getting the ps4k/neo. I wish you could keep the PSPlus titles...
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


You could just buy the discounted games, you get it for cheap and you keep it unlike FREE games you can't. That what i always did. Of course if you had ps+ you might actually end up buying too many games for cheap and then maybe not actually playing them and it look like a steam sale log 

@Armadillo You are right, to be honest i believe what you say is true, which is why i always dislike when people say that only specific systems run online games well. Which i have no actual proof of it. A game like Street fighter 3 third strike online edition, uses a GGPO networking code for fighting games, and is both on xbox live and PSN, all i hear people say is "Play on xbox live, it runs better" All i can ask is "How, is the same game, it probably runs better cause majority of people playing it has better connections than the ones on the other who may not have better connections." 

To be honest, if is the same game, it should play and function the same no matter what. Unless is specified what is different about it. I find it hard to believe that since i figure is a personal expereince to the individual. A game functions by how is programmed for the console. They should have some knoweledge of how the console works to program a game. They must be optimizing the games and such, i dunno honestly, i'm not too keen on it.

But The subscription services are a privlage, it functions like any other subscription, and it will be that way all the time.


----------



## Justinde75 (Aug 22, 2016)

So, its the price of a full priced game? Better be worth it


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 22, 2016)

And this is why I never pay for PS+ lol.


----------



## RustInPeace (Aug 22, 2016)

I like yearly prices, but an increase isn't appealing. I don't even have a PS4, want to get one, but now have to keep in mind to have an extra $60 to pay for online service. Boo, and most games nowadays make online play so important, so it's like you have to pay extra. Ah well.


----------



## guisadop (Aug 22, 2016)

I liked PSN how it was on PS3. I don't care about the "free" indie games they give every month.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 22, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> So, its the price of a full priced game? Better be worth it


You do know there is 3 choices of options available? If all people see is one choice (Most likely the one they would want) there is more to examine. There is a year, 3 months or one month. For the price of one game, you can get discounts to other games, that may take long time to drop in price, Free full games (While only active with the subscription is kinda bad but is also a way to try new games without paying for one you may not enjoy. Is a full game with no restrictions unlike demos and the selective choice limited by 2 Per month for each console is also bad.) Online storage for save data, and PS4 online services.

Yes it all sounds very bad maybe by the fact PS4 requires PS+ for online play, or save cloud storage, but is sometimes have exclusive content for PS+. by the way, is drive club still a thing?


----------



## Armadillo (Aug 22, 2016)

RustInPeace said:


> I like yearly prices, but an increase isn't appealing. I don't even have a PS4, want to get one, but now have to keep in mind to have an extra $60 to pay for online service. Boo, and most games nowadays make online play so important, so it's like you have to pay extra. Ah well.



Come over to pc? Most games are multiplatform these days, so unless there are some specific Sony exclusives you were looking at, pc is a good option. Up front cost is a little more, but then the games are cheaper and free online play.

Valve even increased our cloud storage (saves, screenshots etc), to 20GB and it's still all free.


----------



## mizorechan (Aug 22, 2016)

I bet Sony will increase the prices of PSN for the rest of the world very soon too.


----------



## Leo121 (Aug 22, 2016)

PS3's free online multiplayer was what made me buy it and abandon my Xbox 360. When I heard that we were going to have to pay for it on PS4, I immediately went for PC and never looked backed. This price increase is happening cause Sony has the lead and it mightn't affect their sales. Service is still shit though, no username changing and account migration even with the increase in Plus subscribers. Also Canadians keep getting screwed with pricing cause of the exchange rate.


----------



## chartube12 (Aug 22, 2016)

Ryupower said:


> View attachment 59754​
> Starting September 22nd 2016, Sony is increasing the price of a Playstation Plus Memebership in North America. The Playstation Blog has been updated with August's game list as well as the pricing info.
> 
> 12 months will be $59.99 USD / $69.99 CAD
> ...



I don't see this has news worthy.  Slow day at the office? Lol.

The month n 3 month prices went up by 4 cents and the year price went up by 10 dollars. Not that big of a deal. That 10 dollar a year increase works out to be a 83 cents a month increase for the year. Again not a big deal. That's like 8-12 cups of coffee, a year less you could give up to continue the yearly price.


----------



## Pecrow (Aug 22, 2016)

Wow, first a 3 year lifespan console... And now this? Keeps adding more points on me leaving sony!


----------



## loco365 (Aug 22, 2016)

I recently got a Vita and was considering using PS+ on it as well as what's left for it on my PS3, but I don't think I will. I also had Xbox Live for a while, but even that was expensive. I'll probably stick to my Nintendo consoles that have free online and my laptop that also has free online.


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 22, 2016)

Maybe they can use that extra $10 to add a game that isnt a crap indie game every month?

Only fools pay full MSRP, its on sale all the time for $10-15 below msrp. I only buy it for the game offerings every month, don't even use the online play.


----------



## Viri (Aug 22, 2016)

I own a 3DS/PC, and i don't own a PS4 or an Xbone, so the thought of paying to play online just sounds odd. I just hope Nintendo doesn't follow suit with the NX, if people don't complain about this enough, who knows, maybe they'll do it anyway.

Hell, I didn't play WoW for this reason, well, that and I heard the horror stories about addiction


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 22, 2016)

Viri said:


> Hell, I didn't play WoW for this reason, well, that and I heard the horror stories about addiction


IIs only a addiction if you let it be one, only you can tell you what to do and how to manage things.


----------



## nl255 (Aug 22, 2016)

I wonder, if you get a card/code for a one year subscription on Sept 21st will it still give you the full year's worth of time if you redeem it on or after the 22nd?  Or even reduce the length of your current subscription by a certain amount of time to reflect the price increase?


----------



## flame1234 (Aug 22, 2016)

Tyop on the Cover
Whoops, you can't change titles on GBAtemp. I guess it has to stay like that.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 23, 2016)

nl255 said:


> I wonder, if you get a card/code for a one year subscription on Sept 21st will it still give you the full year's worth of time if you redeem it on or after the 22nd?  Or even reduce the length of your current subscription by a certain amount of time to reflect the price increase?



Err...no? The price is _effective _on the 22nd, as in starting on the 22nd all PS+ memberships will change to this price. You could purchase a hundred thousand 1 year subscriptions before that date for the original price and each one would still give you a year. 

As for the news, who cares? As Joe said, PS+ cards go on sale so often you'll never pay full price 99% of the time.


----------



## Pecrow (Aug 23, 2016)

Viri said:


> ... I just hope Nintendo doesn't follow suit with the NX, if people don't complain about this enough, who knows, maybe they'll do it anyway.
> Hell, I didn't play WoW for this reason, well, that and I heard the horror stories about addiction



Same reason that I never played finalfantasy or wow as well, I am not paying a monthly fee, and still have to buy the game at retail price.. like are you kidding me? Anyways, I had read somewhere (dont remember) that nintendo might also do a yearly subscription-type of a deal on the NX, but I thought it was going to be for playing game, similar to the play station's store that offers you to play ps3 games by streaming, but honestly I dont know how true that would be. Either way, Cant wait for the NX


----------



## vayanui8 (Aug 23, 2016)

PS Plus was already dropping in value. This just makes me glad I didn't renew my subscription. If they actually start giving solid games each month I'll consider resubscribing, but if it keeps going the way it has been I won't renew it.


----------



## Meteor7 (Aug 23, 2016)

I swear there was a delete button somewhere around here...
Seriously, how do I delete my post?


----------



## Terenigma (Aug 23, 2016)

Armadillo said:


> Don't worry, I'm sure the price increase will improve the quality of the free games



At first i was like 
Then i was like, maybe the free games will get better 
Then i was like 
Then i remembered it was Sony 
Then i was like 
Then i thought they would probably change nothing about the free games 
Coz i know they try and get away with what people will pay 
So then i was like 
Because i know stupid people will throw money at whatever they do 
But its ok because i live in england 
And we dont have this increase yet 
But it will still probably come 
Then i was like 
But i have already bought my yearly PS+


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 23, 2016)

wew
I remember back when we first got our PS3, we decided against getting PS+ because it was "too expensive", but look at it now.


----------



## DeathChaos (Aug 23, 2016)

And I still can't change PSN Username or change that crappy home menu style on my PS4.

Nice job Sony.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 23, 2016)

DeathChaos25 said:


> And I still can't change PSN Username or change that crappy home menu style on my PS4.
> 
> Nice job Sony.


I would honestly pay to change my username, I HATE the username I signed up with.


----------



## vincentx77 (Aug 23, 2016)

So with this price increase, are they going to let us keep our 'free' games like xbox when we decide to leave? My guess is no, but if they're going to fuck us, it'd be nice if they'd use a little lube.


----------



## Reploid (Aug 23, 2016)

Indie trash getting more expensive obviously.


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 23, 2016)

vincentx77 said:


> So with this price increase, are they going to let us keep our 'free' games like xbox when we decide to leave? My guess is no, but if they're going to fuck us, it'd be nice if they'd use a little lube.


you only get to keep the games on the 360 after cancellation, on the xb1 you need an activate subscription to play any games with gold


----------



## vincentx77 (Aug 23, 2016)

Joe88 said:


> you only get to keep the games on the 360 after cancellation, on the xb1 you need an activate subscription to play any games with gold



Given how long I've had ps+ and how many ps3 games I have through the service, that would still be a win. Especially if it extended to the Vita. Most of the PS4 freebies have been, well, underwhelming.


----------



## rdurbin (Aug 23, 2016)

at least they didnt raise the monthly rate (even tho most probably paid yearly, like myself).  You can stock up on yearly subscriptions if you want at the $50 price.


----------



## KingAsix (Aug 23, 2016)

It's crazy how people are tripping over a $10 and what, a $7 increase...Most of you probably spend $40-$60 every other month (maybe every month) on a new game. The funniest part is the complaints about the free games....Do you expect a new AAA game every month or something?


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 23, 2016)

sony... why?


----------



## netovsk (Aug 23, 2016)

Its getting an increase here in banana land too, just received the email from Sony. 30% here, will renew for 1 more year before it happens.


----------



## driverdis (Aug 23, 2016)

good thing my subscription renews on the 16th of September


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 23, 2016)

netovsk said:


> Its getting an increase here in banana land too, just received the email from Sony. 30% here, will renew for 1 more year before it happens.


So how much is it going to cost for South Americans now, if I may ask?


----------



## Lucifer666 (Aug 23, 2016)

chartube12 said:


> I don't see this has news worthy.  Slow day at the office? Lol.
> 
> The month n 3 month prices went up by 4 cents and the year price went up by 10 dollars. Not that big of a deal. That 10 dollar a year increase works out to be a 83 cents a month increase for the year. Again not a big deal. That's like 8-12 cups of coffee, a year less you could give up to continue the yearly price.



4 cents? I paid $17.99 for 3 months and now its $24.99. That's $7. Still waiting for an email from Sony about this (Do I need to be subscribed to a newsletter or anything?) since I'm not in North America but I am in a region where I'm billed in USD.



vayanui8 said:


> PS Plus was already dropping in value. This just makes me glad I didn't renew my subscription. If they actually start giving solid games each month I'll consider resubscribing, but if it keeps going the way it has been I won't renew it.



The August lineup was great. Rebel Galaxy which is a huge hit at the moment and which all my PC friends are paying $20+ for is mighty fun, and Tricky Towers is a weird spin on Tetris where there's gravity involved. Let's not forget we were given exclusive access to that Resident Evil 7 demo. These titles are getting a lot of playtime out of me, at least.


----------



## netovsk (Aug 23, 2016)

JinTrigger said:


> The funniest part is the complaints about the free games....Do you expect a new AAA game every month or something?



Not really complaining about the ps plus since it's a no brainer except in very rare scenarios, but I expect respect from Sony and games on par with the console capabilities and not android games in the likes of tricky towers. The games are not free, sony milks at least 100 million USD a month which gives them more than 10 million dollars for each developer to make their game available on the service.

Well, Tricky Towers and Broforce definitely don't look like 10 million dollars to me, more like 10 thousand.

And if it weren't outrageous enough the way it is, Tricky Towers has dlc.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Tomato Hentai said:


> So how much is it going to cost for South Americans now, if I may ask?


A banana land walmart worker makes 30 BR$ a day, a PS$ costs ~ 1.900 BR$, AAA new releases go for 230 BR$ and PS Plus goes for 99 BR$ for an year and will go up in price for 129 BR$ yearly and 24,99 BR$ monthly according to Sony's email.

At least the PS Plus is cheap here, compared to everything else.


----------



## chartube12 (Aug 23, 2016)

Joe88 said:


> you only get to keep the games on the 360 after cancellation, on the xb1 you need an activate subscription to play any games with gold



Not true. My gold has been expired on for a few weeks already. No other account currently on my xbox one has gold. My free games are still playable. You are confusing playstation plus "free" games with xbox one's truely free ,games with gold.


----------



## Steena (Aug 23, 2016)

You lose access to the "free" games if you stop paying PSN right?
So I guess they can safely increase the price every once in a while to exploit that sweet sunk cost fallacy now that they hold so many games hostage. Infact that's probably a major reason for why they designed the subscription model this way (that is, tying multiplayer access with "free" game deals together with no option to get either individually).

Never going to pay a single cent for peer2peer, as I already pay those money to my ISP; and I don't need to pay taxes for services that don't exist. Hope at least nintendo won't jump on that cancerous bandwagon nextgen.


----------



## leon315 (Aug 23, 2016)

this is a complete bullshit, u can HAVE EITHER GOOD online service even it's free, both M$ and $ony are just pretending to much mohney...just take STEAM as a good example, pc games are far cheaper than consols' one, and it's also free from any premium multi player online service, beside free SHITTY games should be never ever be a reason to have up us to get gold/psn+......


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 23, 2016)

chartube12 said:


> Not true. My gold has been expired on for a few weeks already. No other account currently on my xbox one has gold. My free games are still playable. You are confusing playstation plus "free" games with xbox one's truely free ,games with gold.





> *What happens to my Games with Gold games if I cancel my Xbox Live Gold subscription?*
> 
> On *Xbox One*, you will no longer be able to access your Games with Gold titles if you cancel your subscription. However, if you decide to renew your subscription at any time, you will be able to access and play your previously redeemed Games with Gold titles again.
> 
> On *Xbox 360*, any Games with Gold titles that you redeem as an Xbox Live Gold member are yours to keep, regardless of whether you continue your subscription.


http://support.xbox.com/en-US/my-account/xbox-live-membership/games-with-gold-faq


----------



## HomebrewJay (Aug 23, 2016)

Good thing I moved on to PC gaming. The PS4 is only good for exclusive games honestly; nothing else. Then again, I shouldn't really complain since Sony publishes really good ones..


----------



## Ericzander (Aug 23, 2016)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Err...no? The price is _effective _on the 22nd, as in starting on the 22nd all PS+ memberships will change to this price. You could purchase a hundred thousand 1 year subscriptions before that date for the original price and each one would still give you a year.
> 
> As for the news, who cares? As Joe said, PS+ cards go on sale so often you'll never pay full price 99% of the time.


The question I have is if the cards will still be discounted to the $35-40 range I see them once they increase the base price.


----------



## Selim873 (Aug 23, 2016)

Nice.  *turns auto renewal off*

Jokes aside, I really only use my PS4 for single player games anyway.  No clue why I even pay for PSPlus.  At least No Man's Sky doesn't require PSPlus to play, though it got super repetitive after a few hours.


----------



## DKB (Aug 23, 2016)

lol 10 dollars and everyone loses their shit fail


----------



## Selim873 (Aug 23, 2016)

DKB said:


> lol 10 dollars and everyone loses their shit fail



Some people have to go as far as cancelling something if it's even $10 more.  I've had to cancel Spotify Plus ($10 a month) because I was afraid of not being able to pay bills.  And some people will only buy month cards and use them when they know they'll play online and stay offline most of the year.


----------



## DKB (Aug 23, 2016)

Selim873 said:


> Some people have to go as far as cancelling something if it's even $10 more.  I've had to cancel Spotify Plus ($10 a month) because I was afraid of not being able to pay bills.  And some people will only buy month cards and use them when they know they'll play online and stay offline most of the year.



I would understand if it cost 60 bucks a month, but this is 12 months. For 60 dollars. I think a homeless person could make more money in a year by getting atleast a quarter in change everyday. 

If someone is that worried about 60 dollars a year and worried that might affect their being able to pay bills or not, then, to be honest..I don't think they should buying a Playstation Plus or a PS4 in the first place.


----------



## Armadillo (Aug 23, 2016)

Sony may as well bump it up to $150 then, make even more money if that's how people see it. Don't worry, it's still only $2.88 a week, you can just go without a cup of coffee.

It's not just about the $10 bump, it's a price increase while the service and games being offered get worse. It's 2016 and you still can't change your psn name. 2 factor auth is just barely rolling out (test phase in Aus and NZ). It's a price bump that Sony has done nothing to justify.


----------



## Ericzander (Aug 23, 2016)

It's not just the $10 that is making people abandon ship.  It was just the straw that broke the camel's back.  PS+ has been on a downwards spiral in quality and this takes the cake for many people.  Instead of focusing on improving PS+ before adding the price increase they are going backwards.


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 23, 2016)

Armadillo said:


> Sony may as well bump it up to $150 then, make even more money if that's how people see it. Don't worry, it's still only $2.88 a week, you can just go without a cup of coffee.


Ikr  

No, it is less about being able to pay it and more about you shouldn't have to pay for just online in the first place and now they up the price even more so on top of that.


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 23, 2016)

I have been a PS+ subscriber for many years and it has always been insanely good value, the kiddies crying over the rise in price probably don't even own a PS4 or have access to a credit card. People bitch about the free games but you usually always get one or two a month worth the meager yearly sum you are paying for, that doesn't include discounts and the other benefits you get. Even with the price rise you are still paying less than $5 a month, the price of a coffee, a sandwich, a beer, boo hoo let me file for bankruptcy.



SomeGamer said:


> Coming from the Nintendo world, I just don't get why we should pay for online features separately.


Coming from a Nintendo world you would have not encountered any online features worth paying any money for.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 23, 2016)

I agree with p1ng.
Although I haven't been a PS+ subscriber, the value of games you get for free outnumbers the annual fee.
Besides, nobody is forcing you to subscribe.


----------



## Armadillo (Aug 23, 2016)

Oh, the amazing arguement of you probably don't have a ps4 or are just a kiddy. Such a solid foundation. I have a ps4 and don't have + as I don't find value there. But of course it's easier to be dismissive of other services that are free as "nothing of value" rather than show the amazing value of ps+.

Ok then, lay it on me.

Most important thing for online gaming, should be the quality of play. Yet most games are either p2p or dedicated severs hosted by companies other than Sony.
They still can't even get basic account security or minor things like changing your name.

Coming over from PC, what does it offer? Feature wise steam offers everything PSN does & more except for the meh indie games, which if you really want end up in humble bundle anyway.


----------



## vayanui8 (Aug 24, 2016)

Lucifer666 said:


> The August lineup was great. Rebel Galaxy which is a huge hit at the moment and which all my PC friends are paying $20+ for is mighty fun, and Tricky Towers is a weird spin on Tetris where there's gravity involved. Let's not forget we were given exclusive access to that Resident Evil 7 demo. These titles are getting a lot of playtime out of me, at least.


I will say that the august lineup did look pretty good, unfortunately my sub ran out at the end of June. The issue here is that they need to make up for a handful of shitty months if they want me back. August looked good, but I'd like to see a consistent lineup of solid games. It doesn't need to be an expensive AAA title every month or anything, I'd just like some solid games on a consistent basis, rather than shitty games for 4-5 months and then a few good ones. If this price hike increases the quality of the free games, I'll be fine with it and probably resub, but they need to win back some good will from me.


----------



## tbb043 (Aug 24, 2016)

Armadillo said:


> Sony may as well bump it up to $150 then, make even more money if that's how people see it. Don't worry, it's still only $2.88 a week, you can just go without a cup of coffee.



1. I'd rather have the coffee

2. $2.88 for coffee, I wish, maybe for just plain coffee, but I usually get the fancy kind.


----------



## Roxe__ (Aug 24, 2016)

p1ngpong said:


> I have been a PS+ subscriber for many years and it has always been insanely good value, the kiddies crying over the rise in price probably don't even own a PS4 or have access to a credit card. People bitch about the free games but you usually always get one or two a month worth the meager yearly sum you are paying for, that doesn't include discounts and the other benefits you get. Even with the price rise you are still paying less than $5 a month, the price of a coffee, a sandwich, a beer, boo hoo let me file for bankruptcy.
> 
> 
> Coming from a Nintendo world you would have not encountered any online features worth paying any money for.



No. You're not funny and you're wrong.


----------



## KingAsix (Aug 24, 2016)

netovsk said:


> Not really complaining about the ps plus since it's a no brainer except in very rare scenarios, but I expect respect from Sony and games on par with the console capabilities and not android games in the likes of tricky towers. The games are not free, sony milks at least 100 million USD a month which gives them more than 10 million dollars for each developer to make their game available on the service.
> 
> Well, Tricky Towers and Broforce definitely don't look like 10 million dollars to me, more like 10 thousand.
> 
> ...



Maybe I feel this way as an indie developer, but I think it's a great way to give some indie titles some light. Hell people complain about them when they are free(ish) then they definitely won't consider it when it's not. And I can't say much cause I don't have a PS4 yet, but I'm sure the PS4 online experience has got to be better than the PS3s....or is it not? (serious question btw)


----------



## CeeDee (Aug 24, 2016)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> http://support.xbox.com/en-US/my-account/xbox-live-membership/games-with-gold-faq


Man, the Xbox One way of doing it is kinda lame. Just let me keep my free games, alright?


----------



## Sheikah Impa (Aug 24, 2016)

More money going into crappy service.


----------



## Roxe__ (Aug 24, 2016)

Sheikah Impa said:


> More money going into crappy service.


More like more money going into a service that should be free, OH WAIT, it is on PC. You know, where the GAME DEVELOPERS support their own game!


----------



## Luckkill4u (Aug 24, 2016)

Roxe__ said:


> More like more money going into a service that should be free, OH WAIT, it is on PC. You know, where the GAME DEVELOPERS support their own game!


Sony is also the one being stingy about crossplay between consoles. Yeah rocket league, FFXIV, and maybe a few others have it but every online multiplayer game should have the capability. It's just Sony putting the foot down saying no and they don't understand that's what the customers want. Look at Titanfall 2, respawn said they are ready for crossplay but Sony didn't allow it. Although respawn did make it so if Sony changed their mind it's possible to add crossplay. 

Sony is increasing the price now to make the extra few million dollars this holiday season that they know they are going to miss this year. I don't think the ps4 slim is going to sell well. It's simple, hit the customers you have now to make up the loss of sales. 

PSPlus services aren't going to get better with this increase. The free games aren't going to be better. Customer service is still going to be shit. It's just a quick money grab. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## Roxe__ (Aug 25, 2016)

Luckkill4u said:


> Sony is also the one being stingy about crossplay between consoles. Yeah rocket league, FFXIV, and maybe a few others have it but every online multiplayer game should have the capability. It's just Sony putting the foot down saying no and they don't understand that's what the customers want. Look at Titanfall 2, respawn said they are ready for crossplay but Sony didn't allow it. Although respawn did make it so if Sony changed their mind it's possible to add crossplay.
> 
> Sony is increasing the price now to make the extra few million dollars this holiday season that they know they are going to miss this year. I don't think the ps4 slim is going to sell well. It's simple, hit the customers you have now to make up the loss of sales.
> 
> ...



I'm going to quote something i've said before:


Roxe__ said:


> I also cannot believe that they're making people pay monthly/trimonthly JUST TO PLAY MULTIPLAYER ONLINE...and people are falling for it, ll. Not to mention that "cross-platform" wouldn't need to be a thing, or the fact that our money would actually REACH the developers since there isn't a middle man, which would mean more games from the developers.....but hey what do I know, let's continue to feed the giants. Servers and maintenance should be taken care of by the producers of the game, i mean it only makes sense right? "you made it, you take care of it". Take the Dark Souls 3 game, that was released not too long ago for example. The game was released on all 3 consoles (PC, PS4, Xb1) and while the gaming consoles (PS4,Xb1) are making you pay monthly/trimonthly to play multiplayer, the PC version of the game is completely free!! Same with GTA5, Rocket league, OverWatch and many other games. Ever since Xbox Live was invented back in the 2002, Sony's PSN (which used to be free) mimicked and copied Microsoft's idea in 2010, since they saw the Microsoft was profiting off of this idea. It's like those added-on extra fee's that big cellular services make you pay for that, which you just don't need. I'll go back to saying this, but in my opinion, all the expenses of a game whether it's online or not, should be taken out and paid for IN the price of the game itself. And even if i was to pay for my online services i would rather pay the developers of the game and not the middle man.



All i know is this, PSN was free then XBOX-live came into play then Sony followed. Now MS just recently said that their next console (Project Scorpio) is going to be the LAST console for them, i wonder how long until Sony says the same. If only idiots would stop falling for the consoles and their cheap tricks!


----------



## chartube12 (Aug 25, 2016)

Roxe__ said:


> I'm going to quote something i've said before:
> Now MS just recently said that their next console (Project Scorpio) is going to be the LAST console for them.



Actually they did not. They said scorpio and the xbox one are the last console* generation* for them. Meaning each new xbox one, is going to be an upgrade version of the previous version starting with project scorpio. They are killing off the traditional generation model. Simply put, it's a rather easier and more 
convenient way of upgrading like PCs do. The problem with PC gaming is, the video cards cost anywhere from 250.00 to 2k if you want to pay the newest games at max. Plus you then have to open your PC's casing up and disconnect a bunch of cables. Sometimes the new video cards are not even gonna work with your current motherboard and replacing that means replacing everything else but the case and starting over from the beginning. At that point you are back to spending way too much for a gaming pc. By having new versions of the same console every few years and stopping the generational BS, you get the best of PC gaming without the hassle of pc gaming and cost.


----------



## Roxe__ (Aug 25, 2016)

chartube12 said:


> Actually they did not. They said scorpio and the xbox one are the last console* generation* for them. Meaning each new xbox one, is going to be an upgrade version of the previous version starting with project scorpio. They are killing off the traditional generation model. Simply put, it's a rather easier and more
> convenient way of upgrading like PCs do. The problem with PC gaming is, the video cards cost anywhere from 250.00 to 2k if you want to pay the newest games at max. Plus you then have to open your PC's casing up and disconnect a bunch of cables. Sometimes the new video cards are not even gonna work with your current motherboard and replacing that means replacing everything else but the case and starting over from the beginning. At that point you are back to spending way too much for a gaming pc. By having new versions of the same console every few years and stopping the generational BS, you get the best of PC gaming without the hassle of pc gaming and cost.



You edited out my initial and concluding sentences, which means you missed the point entirely of what i was trying to say, or you did this intentionally so you can focus on my mistake for not adding the word "generation" or what. But here let me help!


Roxe__ said:


> All i know is this, PSN was free then XBOX-live came into play then Sony followed. Now MS just recently said that their next console (Project Scorpio) is going to be the LAST console for them, i wonder how long until Sony says the same. If only idiots would stop falling for the consoles and their cheap tricks!



Also WTF, $2000 for a graphics card? No. The titanX which is 2 GPUs in one is $1200 MAX, besides most conventional PC gamers have buy a graphics card with 700$ as a max price, and that usually covers most games in 4k @60fps, so unless you're doing some extreme video editing or game modifications you're not going to buy, let alone NEED a 2000$ graphics card. 

Then you talked about replacing a video card like it was doing the hardest thing in the world. If you've built a computer before you'd know that there's one cable that you have disconnect and that's the 6/8pin cable that powers the card, then you pop it out of it's slot. As for the opening the actual PC case you've bought, if that's to hard for you then you need the lord and savior. And i use 'you' referring to most conventional PC gamers who built their own pc, or at least know pc components. 

Based on your comment about replacing the whole PC because your new graphics card doesn't work with your current motherboard, don't have to do the SAME EXACT THING with this "generation" of console?!?!? Replace it every couple of years with the so called "upgraded version". I'd rather just stick to my PC that plays games AND acts as my personal computer, because at least i know whatever i put into my PC can last a year or 2 longer than having a system put together for me using outdated hardware and sold as "cheaper".......riggghht. No thank you.


----------



## Luckkill4u (Aug 25, 2016)

<snip>

You should know this is just a quick and greedy cash grab for Sony. They increased the price without even say why. The answer was a completly bs response of "enriching" the PSPlus service. Yeah right....

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## romeoondaline (Aug 25, 2016)

This pretty much sums it up.


----------



## Armadillo (Aug 25, 2016)

Not sure where the changing motherboard is coming from. PCI-E is backwards compatible, current 3.0 cards should work all the way back to 1.1 (1.0 is a little iffy). Anything with 1.1 is ancient though and pointless paring a modern gpu up with, even though in theory it should work. 2.0 works fine and that is really quite old now as well (2008 iirc it was introduced). GPUs are even coming with dual bios now (one for uefi, one for non-uefi) to make sure everything is good with older hardware. Occasionally you get a card that gives a black screen on an old motherboard, but a bios update fixes that. If you can't be bothered to update, that's on you, but there's nothing hardware wise stopping a new card working on old motherboard. Being backwards compatible was one of the reasons for the switch to PCIE.

No one is paying $2K for a gpu. Pascal Titan X (most powerful current single gpu) is only $1200. Very few will have that though, most common gpu is always the mid range (so last gen 390/970) and where the bulk of sales take place.

Changing a gpu is not some massive engineering project. It takes a few min, if that, to pop it out the slot and unplug cables.

Wants someone banned for being a pc snob, while spouting such utter bollocks


----------



## Roxe__ (Aug 26, 2016)

Armadillo said:


> Not sure where the changing motherboard is coming from. PCI-E is backwards compatible, current 3.0 cards should work all the way back to 1.1 (1.0 is a little iffy). Anything with 1.1 is ancient though and pointless paring a modern gpu up with, even though in theory it should work. 2.0 works fine and that is really quite old now as well (2008 iirc it was introduced). GPUs are even coming with dual bios now (one for uefi, one for non-uefi) to make sure everything is good with older hardware. Occasionally you get a card that gives a black screen on an old motherboard, but a bios update fixes that. If you can't be bothered to update, that's on you, but there's nothing hardware wise stopping a new card working on old motherboard. Being backwards compatible was one of the reasons for the switch to PCIE.
> 
> No one is paying $2K for a gpu. Pascal Titan X (most powerful current single gpu) is only $1200. Very few will have that though, most common gpu is always the mid range (so last gen 390/970) and where the bulk of sales take place.
> 
> ...



Thank you for explaining to him how PCI-E works now a days, i honestly just didn't have it in me to type more than what i have already. 
All I can say is, i remember when i had MS', Sony's and Nintendo's cocks shoved down my throat, thinking i loved gaming consoles, but then i grew up and learned the truth.




romeoondaline said:


> This pretty much sums it up.



This guy, he preached the truth. PSN: A TROLL's bridge to play online!!! Thank you for sharing this!


----------

